

IPhone 5S/C biometric reader confirmed - RTesla
http://imgur.com/a/1stEy

======
ignostic
An imgur album with a couple screengrabs confirms nothing. I could create
those folders and that file in about 5 minutes, too. It might be authentic,
but there's no proof that it is.

It's not that I doubt that biometrics will be a part of the 5s - I mean, my
laptop did this ages ago, and biometric authentication is already running on
present-day phones. The imgur album just doesn't confirm anything without a
credible source.

